# Best Base Area Bars



## Zand (Mar 2, 2020)

Sitting at Mahogany Ridge right now looking at the countdown clock till it's torn down. It's always been one of my favorites and it sucks that the new lodge will probably be some yuppie bullshit that I'd just go to Stratton if I wanted something like that. Anyway, my top 5 in no particular order...

Bear Den at Burke
Stark's Pub at MRG
Cannonball Pub at Cannon
Mahogany Ridge at K
The Den at Stowe

Nothing in the west compares to New England bars.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 2, 2020)

The Den at Stowe is great.  I really like CastleRock Pub at SB, just wish it had a view. 

Not sure what the inside of the new K1 will look like, but its going to have 2 legit stories with lots of glass I wouldn't rule it out just yet...


----------



## Zand (Mar 2, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Den at Stowe is great.  I really like CastleRock Pub at SB, just wish it had a view.
> 
> Not sure what the inside of the new K1 will look like, but its going to have 2 legit stories with lots of glass I wouldn't rule it out just yet...



Bartender here said the bar will be on the 3rd floor surrounded by glass. Im sure the view will be nice but you can't replace soul.


----------



## skiur (Mar 2, 2020)

Zand said:


> Sitting at Mahogany Ridge right now looking at the countdown clock till it's torn down. It's always been one of my favorites and it sucks that the new lodge will probably be some yuppie bullshit that I'd just go to Stratton if I wanted something like that. Anyway, my top 5 in no particular order...
> 
> Bear Den at Burke
> Stark's Pub at MRG
> ...



Ive been wondering what they are going to do with all the stuff on the walls in Mahogany, bartenders had no idea what the plans were.....some pretty cool stuff on the walls in there and I think some of it would look pretty cool in my basement.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 2, 2020)

agreed you can't replace the vibe of an older building, but the lodges at Killington are all well worn and it'll be nice to have a new much lager more functional facility.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2020)

#1 Black Line Tavern @ Magic

#2 Crazy Horse Bar & Grill @ Berkshire East

#3 the upstairs bar @ Bolton


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 2, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> #1 Black Line Tavern @ Magic
> 
> #2 Crazy Horse Bar & Grill @ Berkshire East
> 
> #3 the upstairs bar @ Bolton




  Barker Pub Deck at SR.  Excellent outside in Spring !


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2020)

i have never heard "mahogany ridge" in my life. is that just the bar in k1 base?


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2020)

I’ve been to nearly all the bars above, but Wildcat’s pub works best for me. Two decks facing both the Cat and Mt Washington. Mellowest possible vibe. On a spring day, there’s nothing better. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 2, 2020)

Black Line was rocking this past Saturday. Effed up on Fiddleheads. Honorable mention to the Paul Bunyan Room @ Loon. Best apres tacos....Fire on the Mountain at Powder Ridge in Ct. (I know, don't laugh but the food there is seriously good)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2020)

Big fan of The Sled at Pat's Peak.  Great Bar in perhaps the best base lodge in New England.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 2, 2020)

Edd said:


> I’ve been to nearly all the bars above, but Wildcat’s pub works best for me. Two decks facing both the Cat and Mt Washington. Mellowest possible vibe. On a spring day, there’s nothing better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




 Oh well, It was a lil known secret....
 Great pub !

Keep moving on. Nothing to see here....


----------



## mister moose (Mar 2, 2020)

Zand said:


> Bartender here said the bar will be on the 3rd floor surrounded by glass. Im sure the view will be nice but you can't replace soul.



Que?  Mahogany Ridge has soul?  I dunno.  The best I could say would be that it has patina.  Peak Lodge Bar has a nice view out over the Gondola towers, and a ready supply of K regulars.  Nice bar menu too.

Honorable mention to Sushi Yoshi with 21 beer taps, as it's not a base area bar, it's 2 miles down the road.  A little less prestigious beers this season, but in general they have been outstanding in their selection, then add in free General Tsao's wings and friendly bartenders and you have a winning recipe.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 2, 2020)

Think we had this conversation before but anyway my top 3 would be:

Sled pub at pats
Bears den at Burke
Stark’s Pub at MRG
 Need one for ones we don’t like at all.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2020)

I agree on Mahogany being not really a place with "soul".  It's kind of just an extension of KBL with a bar.  No real character IMO. 

Interesting that Sushi Yoshi is a hit in Killington.  While their franchise in Stowe is busy, I don't know many locals who hang there much.  Matterhorn, Doc Ponds, Piecasso, Idletyme, Burt's or even stopping in the Alchemist would all be better apres choices up there. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mister moose (Mar 2, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree on Mahogany being not really a place with "soul".  It's kind of just an extension of KBL with a bar.  No real character IMO.
> 
> Interesting that Sushi Yoshi is a hit in Killington.  While their franchise in Stowe is busy, I don't know many locals who hang there much.  Matterhorn, Doc Ponds, Piecasso, Idletyme, Burt's or even stopping in the Alchemist would all be better apres choices up there.


Dunno about Sushi Yoshi in Stowe.  At Killington, they not only have their share of locals, but where else are you going to get Hill Farmstead, Foley Bros, Four Quarters, Bourbon County Stout, and a dozen other worthwhile beers on tap?  Sure, you'll catch a few at Worthy Burger or Worthy Kitchen, or Prohibition Pig, but those aren't ski towns, and they don't have 21 taps.  "No crap on tap" proudly adorns the tap line.

All that said, this year the selection is down a notch.  Hopefully they get back on track.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2020)

Tom's Loft at Okemo


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Mar 2, 2020)

mister moose said:


> Dunno about Sushi Yoshi in Stowe.  At Killington, they not only have their share of locals, but where else are you going to get Hill Farmstead, Foley Bros, Four Quarters, Bourbon County Stout, and a dozen other worthwhile beers on tap?
> 
> You get these beers at any of the bars at Lincoln Peak, regularly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2020)

Blockbuster Bar @ Plattekill

Black Bear Tavern @ Smuggler's Notch

Owl Bar @ Sundance


----------



## Tonyr (Mar 2, 2020)

My favorites at the bases are......

Green Mountain Lounge at Mt Ellen 
General Starks at MRG
Mulligan's at Stratton 
Spruce Camp Bar at Stowe

My absolute favorite spot for apres is the Matterhorn which isn't really a base lodge bar unless you count sking down to it from the Bruce trail.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 2, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> #1 Black Line Tavern @ Magic
> 
> #2 Crazy Horse Bar & Grill @ Berkshire East
> 
> #3 the upstairs bar @ Bolton



Never been to Bolton (hoping to get there someday) but I wholeheartedly endorse the other two. Maybe throw in Bear Den or any number of places at Sugarloaf, too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2020)

WoodCore said:


> Tom's Loft at Okemo


Big fan

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2020)

Shredmonkey254 said:


> mister moose said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno about Sushi Yoshi in Stowe.  At Killington, they not only have their share of locals, but where else are you going to get Hill Farmstead, Foley Bros, Four Quarters, Bourbon County Stout, and a dozen other worthwhile beers on tap?
> ...


----------



## ceo (Mar 3, 2020)

The Bag, Sugarloaf (I haven't been to Widowmaker since they remodeled it)
Cannonball Pub, Cannon
General Stark's, MRG

Cafe 4080 at Cannon gets an honorable mention, for making Cannon the only 4000 Footer where you can have a beer on tap at the summit.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 3, 2020)

ceo said:


> The Bag, Sugarloaf (I haven't been to Widowmaker since they remodeled it)
> Cannonball Pub, Cannon
> General Stark's, MRG
> 
> Cafe 4080 at Cannon gets an honorable mention, for making Cannon the only 4000 Footer where you can have a beer on tap at the summit.



I thought there was beer on tap at K's peak bar (which is a very nice spot on a clear day)


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> I thought there was beer on tap at K's peak bar (which is a very nice spot on a clear day)



K peak bar is about 200 feet shy of the summit.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 3, 2020)

The topo map for Cannon puts the Café 4080  100+ feet shy of the actual summit as well.  never been there.  Maybe the map is lying or I'm reading it wrong.  It would be pretty cool to have a bar at the actual summit of the mountain with 360 degree views


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 3, 2020)

Not base area, but Bullwinkles at Sugarloaf takes the cake for me even though they tend to get overcrowded. 

A couple smaller areas with lodge bars I have always appreciated...
-Goosefeathers Pub at Sunapee
-Blizzards Pub at Shawnee Peak
-The Outlook at Nashoba Valley for us Massholes


----------



## EPB (Mar 3, 2020)

skiur said:


> K peak bar is about 200 feet shy of the summit.


This is a slippery slope

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nhskier1969 (Mar 3, 2020)

ceo said:


> The Bag, Sugarloaf (I haven't been to Widowmaker since they remodeled it)
> Cannonball Pub, Cannon
> General Stark's, MRG
> 
> Cafe 4080 at Cannon gets an honorable mention, for making Cannon the only 4000 Footer where you can have a beer on tap at the summit.



+1


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 3, 2020)

Honorable mention (not due to them being "good" but because you can always sit down and have a drink no matter how busy it is) for the K Skye Bar (end of day) and Sunrise Cafe (lunch) at Killington.


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> This is a slippery slope
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app



Agreed, whenever I walk into the peak lodge, the floor is wet and very slippery, In ski boots you have to follow the carpet runners or else there is a good chance of a fall.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 3, 2020)

mister moose said:


> where else are you going to get Hill Farmstead, Foley Bros, Four Quarters, Bourbon County Stout, and a dozen other worthwhile beers on tap?



These are in regular rotation at The Station Tap Room and Bullwheel bars at Mount Snow.


----------



## EPB (Mar 3, 2020)

skiur said:


> Agreed, whenever I walk into the peak lodge, the floor is wet and very slippery, In ski boots you have to follow the carpet runners or else there is a good chance of a fall.


[emoji482]

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tumbler (Mar 3, 2020)

Wunderbar


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 3, 2020)

jaywbigred said:


> These are in regular rotation at The Station Tap Room and Bullwheel bars at Mount Snow.



little did you know hill farmstead only sends skunked old kegs to mount snow. their skiers wouldnt be able to tell the difference.


----------



## mister moose (Mar 3, 2020)

Shredmonkey254 said:


> mister moose said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno about Sushi Yoshi in Stowe.  At Killington, they not only have their share of locals, but where else are you going to get Hill Farmstead, Foley Bros, Four Quarters, Bourbon County Stout, and a dozen other worthwhile beers on tap?
> ...





jaywbigred said:


> These are in regular rotation at The Station Tap Room and Bullwheel bars at Mount Snow.


It's been a few years since I've been to LP, so likely the list has improved.  Distribution is up for several of VT better brewers, so not surprised more bars are gaining access to them.  21 taps though I haven't heard anyone match yet.



ceo said:


> Cafe 4080 at Cannon gets an honorable mention, for making Cannon the only 4000 Footer where you can have a beer on tap at the summit.





skiur said:


> K peak bar is about 200 feet shy of the summit.


The topo shows the K1 Gondola terminal just above 4100 feet.  The new lodge is maybe 40 feet below that.  Pretty sure it's above 4,000 and there is 6 or 8 beers on tap, typically Fiddlehead IPA, Shed, 2 Long Trail, 2 macros.

At the summit of Pico Pass you can have a Guiness with a shamrock artfully poured into the head. ​


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 3, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Honorable mention (not due to them being "good" but because you can always sit down and have a drink no matter how busy it is) for the K Skye Bar (end of day) and Sunrise Cafe (lunch) at Killington.



Sunrise is one of the few places in K to get a civilized lunch. The pasta bar is excellent for dinner too. They need to step up the beer selection though.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 3, 2020)

mister moose said:


> It's been a few years since I've been to LP, so likely the list has improved.  Distribution is up for several of VT better brewers, so not surprised more bars are gaining access to them.  21 taps though I haven't heard anyone match yet.​




Localfolk Smokehouse in the Mad River Valley has 25 drafts...a few are mass produced crap, but most are local craft beers (including a few of their own that they now brew).​


----------



## WinS (Mar 3, 2020)

mister moose said:


> It's been a few years since I've been to LP, so likely the list has improved.  Distribution is up for several of VT better brewers, so not surprised more bars are gaining access to them.  21 taps though I haven't heard anyone match yet.
> 
> 
> The topo shows the K1 Gondola terminal just above 4100 feet.  The new lodge is maybe 40 feet below that.  Pretty sure it's above 4,000 and there is 6 or 8 beers on tap, typically Fiddlehead IPA, Shed, 2 Long Trail, 2 macros.
> ...



Mister Moose, we miss you. Come back this spring.


----------



## slatham (Mar 3, 2020)

Black Line Tavern
Wild Boar


----------



## mister moose (Mar 3, 2020)

WinS said:


> Mister Moose, we miss you. Come back this spring.


Thanks for the invite.  I'll try to find a sunny or powdery day to come up.  If I do, I'll be sure to find you and say hi.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 3, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> Sunrise is one of the few places in K to get a civilized lunch. The pasta bar is excellent for dinner too. They need to step up the beer selection though.



That's my take on it. Why spend $12 in the zoo in one of the lodge cafeterias when you can have a decent sit down lunch for the same in relative peace?


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Mar 3, 2020)

At the summit of Pico Pass you can have a Guiness with a shamrock artfully poured into the head. [/FONT][/COLOR]
[/LEFT][/QUOTE]

Thats the best Guinness poured this side of the Atlantic!


----------



## smac75 (Mar 3, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Den at Stowe is great.  I really like CastleRock Pub at SB, just wish it had a view.
> 
> Not sure what the inside of the new K1 will look like, but its going to have 2 legit stories with lots of glass I wouldn't rule it out just yet...



Why I love Green Mountain (M Ellen) bar so much more - the view is 100x better than CR.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2020)

smac75 said:


> Why I love Green Mountain (M Ellen) bar so much more - the view is 100x better than CR.



i agree that they put CR in the wrong location. the bar itself is designed poorly as well as you can't see the band while sitting at most of the bar


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 4, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> The topo map for Cannon puts the Café 4080  100+ feet shy of the actual summit as well.  never been there.  Maybe the map is lying or I'm reading it wrong.  It would be pretty cool to have a bar at the actual summit of the mountain with 360 degree views



You can only see east to north from the summit station.The bar has a nice view of Mt Lafayette.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 4, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> Sunrise is one of the few places in K to get a civilized lunch. The pasta bar is excellent for dinner too. They need to step up the beer selection though.






Newpylong said:


> That's my take on it. Why spend $12 in the zoo in one of the lodge cafeterias when you can have a decent sit down lunch for the same in relative peace?




nothing to see here...  you guys are crazy


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 4, 2020)

Of all the places I've been in no particular order:

-Black Line Tavern at Magic
-General Stark's at MRG
-Umbrella Bars at K (I know not open all season but awesome on a spring day)
-6th Alley at A-Basin
-Snorting Elk Cellar at Crystal


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 4, 2020)

Not "base area," but here's one vote for the Meister Hut at Cranmore. A small, simple, summit(ish) place to grab a beer is all I really want - it's my personal-traditional "end of the MWV trip" spot.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 4, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blockbuster Bar @ Plattekill



FACT. The best.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 4, 2020)

So Inclined said:


> Not "base area," but here's one vote for the Meister Hut at Cranmore. A small, simple, summit(ish) place to grab a beer is all I really want - it's my personal-traditional "end of the MWV trip" spot.


 +1


----------



## sull1102 (Mar 4, 2020)

My vote goes to Whistlepig Pavilion over at Spruce Peak. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2020)

Harvey said:


> FACT. The best.



I was about to post this to
+100


----------



## ceo (Mar 4, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> I thought there was beer on tap at K's peak bar (which is a very nice spot on a clear day)



The 4000 Footers list is NH-specific. The cafe itself is just barely at 4000 feet, as far as I can tell from Google Maps (and only because it's on the second floor).


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> little did you know hill farmstead only sends skunked old kegs to mount snow. their skiers wouldnt be able to tell the difference.


 Well that's inflammatory and also not true.



mister moose said:


> It's been a few years since I've been to LP, so likely the list has improved.  Distribution is up for several of VT better brewers, so not surprised more bars are gaining access to them.  21 taps though I haven't heard anyone match yet.​




Station Tap Room has 23 according to Untappd. Another 10 at the Bullwheel at the summit. Usually no/not much overlap. That's not counting the canned options at either place or at the separate "bar" called Canned which is at the base downstairs from the Station Tap Room. I use "" around "bar" because really it is just a walk-up window to grab a can while sitting/sunning/eating outside. 

Anyway, I am admittedly a Mt. Snow fanboy but I am also an insufferable beer nerd/snob, so I do believe that we have it pretty good when it comes to draft offerings available around the mountain.​


sull1102 said:


> My vote goes to Whistlepig Pavilion over at Spruce Peak.
> That sounds awesome!!! Want to try!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2020)

jaywbigred said:


> Well that's inflammatory and also not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, our beloved Taproom has 3 separate 7 tap banks and then 2 casks pouring tasty hoppy offerings :beer:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 4, 2020)

I had the Mt Snow IPA (maybe had a different name) at Cuzzins this year. Pretty good, a lot better than Jay Peak's Tram Ale.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

ski the east has their own IPA now brewed by long trail. havent tried yet. 

i think lawsons may brew something for sugarbush?


----------



## machski (Mar 4, 2020)

Have to give a shout out to the newly redone Shipyard at White Cap Sunday River.  A few of the better bar tenders from Camp even jumped to that ship.  Great setup, real wood outdoor fire pit and great drafts.  Great food selections too!

Weekends they are using upstairs White Cap as a music and entertainment venue (which it had been reconfigured for by the mountain before they abandoned it).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ski the east has their own IPA now brewed by long trail. havent tried yet.
> 
> i think lawsons may brew something for sugarbush?



If you like malty IPA's you'll like the Ski The East IPA...

I bought a 4 pack 2 weeks ago, won't be buying another based on my preferred IPA taste profiles.  Cool art work, with a 6" ruler on the side of the can though


----------



## Zand (Mar 4, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree on Mahogany being not really a place with "soul".  It's kind of just an extension of KBL with a bar.  No real character IMO.
> 
> Interesting that Sushi Yoshi is a hit in Killington.  While their franchise in Stowe is busy, I don't know many locals who hang there much.  Matterhorn, Doc Ponds, Piecasso, Idletyme, Burt's or even stopping in the Alchemist would all be better apres choices up there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



To clarify...Mahogany is full of items from K's past and has tributes to a couple past employees. The view is great from anywhere in there while still being on the main floor. It's a big enough area to not feel real cramped like some places. The mural and other stuff on the walls are cool. Always has a fun atmosphere to it.

In contrast, went into the new Widowmaker at Sugarloaf and it's a total yuppie/hipster type joint that has no business being at a hardcore type ski area. It's bland, dark, loud obnoxious music instead of an acoustic band. If I wanted something like that I'd go to Portland. I'd bet a lot of money this is what the new bar at K will be like and it just doesn't fit the ski area vibe unless you're at Copper or Vail.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2020)

Haven't been to the new Widowmaker.  Vastly preferred the old WM to Mahogany.  From my experience at the old, sometimes it's louder rock bands, sometimes acoustic bands.  They always mixed it up.  Perhaps that has changed. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

gotta disagree on the 'mahogany bar' being so great. i didnt even know it had a name. i've always called it "that shitty bar in the shitty k-1 lodge". never really cared for it, and since it's just an extension of the lodge with no proper separation or entrance, its always full of kids. i have a great distaste for kids. prefer the bar at bear mountain base lodge for that specific reason.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> gotta disagree on the 'mahogany bar' being so great. i didnt even know it had a name. i've always called it "that shitty bar in the shitty k-1 lodge". never really cared for it, and since it's just an extension of the lodge with no proper separation or entrance, its always full of kids. i have a great distaste for kids. prefer the bar at bear mountain base lodge for that specific reason.



lol. I never liked it either, It has no soul. Come on you have to sit at cafeteria tables.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

despite my avowed adulthood hatred for kids in bars (kids generally really), some of my best childhood ski memories are hanging out in cuzzins in the mount snow lodge and watching bruce jacques perform. i dont know if cuzins or bruce jacques is still a thing. i dont mount snow anymore. 

35 year old me absolutely hates 12 year old me for being in the bar.


----------



## laxski (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> despite my avowed adulthood hatred for kids in bars (kids generally really), some of my best childhood ski memories are hanging out in cuzzins in the mount snow lodge and watching bruce jacques perform. i dont know if cuzins or bruce jacques is still a thing. i dont mount snow anymore.
> 
> 35 year old me absolutely hates 12 year old me for being in the bar.


Yes ... Yes and that’s too bad!!!


----------



## catskillman (Mar 4, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Blockbuster Bar @ Plattekill
> 
> Black Bear Tavern @ Smuggler's Notch
> 
> Owl Bar @ Sundance




Owl bar !!  so unique, comfortable etc.  Definitly the best around.

I notice noone is commentin on Hunter's bar.  Can's agree more on that


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> despite my avowed adulthood hatred for kids in bars (kids generally really), some of my best childhood ski memories are hanging out in cuzzins in the mount snow lodge and watching bruce jacques perform. i dont know if cuzins or bruce jacques is still a thing. i dont mount snow anymore.
> 
> 35 year old me absolutely hates 12 year old me for being in the bar.


And when you're say a 50 year old, with a 12 year old in a ski bar with you, you'll probably hate 35yr old you for hating 12yr old you for being in a ski bar [emoji6]

The circle of the ski (and apres ski) lifestyle there! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## smac75 (Mar 4, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> i agree that they put CR in the wrong location. the bar itself is designed poorly as well as you can't see the band while sitting at most of the bar



Never understood it. We exclusively ski LP and drive over to green mtn every sat after we are done. Wish late season would move back over there to take advantage of that amazing deck.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2020)

catskillman said:


> *Owl bar !!  so unique, comfortable etc.  Definitly the best around.*



Yeah, that place is pretty awesome.  Helps that I love history.  
You feel like Billy The Kid's going to bust in any minute & rob the place.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 5, 2020)

drjeff said:


> And when you're say a 50 year old, with a 12 year old in a ski bar with you, you'll probably hate 35yr old you for hating 12yr old you for being in a ski bar [emoji6]
> 
> The circle of the ski (and apres ski) lifestyle there!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Nope. We aren’t breeders. Gf and I both do not want kids and that isn’t going to change. The idea of having children is absolutely repulsive. I’d be fine with it if humanity just stopped having kids and faded itself out.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 5, 2020)

You need to move out of the city take your ski pole out of your ass.  You have fond memories of being in a bar at apres as a kid listening to music but now the site of a kid in a bar listening to music, learning the vibe makes you puke?  Why wouldn't just ignore them?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 5, 2020)

thats mind blowing that bruce jacques still plays cuzzins every weekend 25 years later. 

and yep, admitted asshole anti-child curmudgeon here.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm ok with kids near the bar but you better not expect me to change my language or behavior to create a family friendly environment. Your kid is gonna learn some stuff...


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 5, 2020)

snoseek said:


> I'm ok with kids near the bar but you better not expect me to change my language or behavior to create a family friendly environment. Your kid is gonna learn some stuff...


 This is the correct attitude. Kids in a bar, totally fine (unless the parents aren't parenting, in which case, gtfo), but you have to know what you are exposing them to and be okay with it. Same goes for sporting events and rock concerts.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2020)

jaywbigred said:


> This is the correct attitude.



No, that's never the "correct" attitude, and it never was the "correct" attitude until the recent entitlement years. _Me, me, me, me, me._

  Not that many years ago you could go to a baseball game & even sit in the cheap bleachers with the "common folk", and if people saw you had two 8 year olds with you, they would specifically refrain from cursing or certain topics within earshot.   Only the lowest-class of society would break that unwritten rule.   I'd still say it's a "class" issue, but it's no longer the dregs-of-society who do so.  It's sad.  Common courtesy is becoming less common.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 5, 2020)

sporting events should require some courtesy. that's always been a family environment, even with the drunk adult fans around

concerts and bars, nope, no consideration for kids required. kids dont belong there and its on their parents for bringing them to an explicitly adult environment.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> No, that's never the "correct" attitude, and it never was the "correct" attitude until the recent entitlement years. _Me, me, me, me, me._
> 
> Not that many years ago you could go to a baseball game & even sit in the cheap bleachers with the "common folk", and if people saw you had two 8 year olds with you, they would specifically refrain from cursing or certain topics within earshot.   Only the lowest-class of society would break that unwritten rule.   I'd still say it's a "class" issue, but it's no longer the dregs-of-society who do so.  It's sad.  Common courtesy is becoming less common.



If you're ok with dragging your kid into the bar your kid probably has heard/seen some shit. If not then who is the entitled one here?
I understand sporting events more though


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sporting events should require some courtesy. that's always been a family environment, even with the drunk adult fans around
> 
> concerts and bars, nope, no consideration for kids required. kids dont belong there and its on their parents for bringing them to an explicitly adult environment.



I agree with you on concerts, but not bars.   If someone brings their 7 year old to a Pearl Jam concert, do they really expect Eddie Vedder isnt going to drop the F-bomb left & right?  That would be just a completely absurd expectation, and that parent is an idiot if he/she thinks otherwise, and I'd go as far as to just assume their kids have sadly been exposed to plenty of stuff kids shouldn't be exposed to.  Bars, however, especially if it's more of a bar/restaurant like I posted above, people should have some class around kids.  I dont disagree with you that it's maybe not the best environment for kids, but "adults" being adults should be able to manage to speak for 35 minutes without dropping F-bombs next to a table of 5 year olds.  It's really not going to kill them, and once that family leaves, uhhh, curse away I guess if that's your thing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 5, 2020)

eddie vedder is a perfect gentleman

its more like the crowd is going to be slurringly drunk and smoking pot, which is their god given rock concert right.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> eddie vedder is a perfect gentleman
> 
> its more like *the crowd is going to be slurringly drunk and smoking pot*, which is their god given rock concert right.



Yes, that too.  I'm shocked whenever I see small kids at a rock concert, but I occasionally do see it.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2020)

My father took me too some pretty shithole bars as a kid...always snuck me alcohol. I lived with the cussing and all that noise. It was proper training for the navy and later on to be a chef!


----------



## skiur (Mar 5, 2020)

I would say depends on the bar, some local watering hole dive bar type place, kids shouldnt be there and if they are I wouldnt watch my language, but a bar at a ski resort or like an applebees or something similar where kids are expected than the right thing would be to curb the f-bombs and such.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 5, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes, that too.  I'm shocked whenever I see small kids at a rock concert, but I occasionally do see it.



more fuel on the fire of the disco biscuits being the biggest f'ing scumbag fanbase around - at new years eve this year, which was a late night show in times square that didn't even begin until 11 PM, some asshole brought his 10 year old, proceeded to get completely unsober, and lost the kid. a friend of mine spent most of new years eve keeping a 10 year old company. dad was eventually outed and i think arrested.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 5, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> No, that's never the "correct" attitude, and it never was the "correct" attitude until the recent entitlement years. _Me, me, me, me, me._



Exactly- with the recent entitlement changes being young parents feeling entitled to let their little angels sit at the bar with them, expecting the world around them to change to suit their needs, just so they can have a few beers before getting in their minivan to drive their families home.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> No, that's never the "correct" attitude, and it never was the "correct" attitude until the recent entitlement years. _Me, me, me, me, me._
> 
> Not that many years ago you could go to a baseball game & even sit in the cheap bleachers with the "common folk", and if people saw you had two 8 year olds with you, they would specifically refrain from cursing or certain topics within earshot.   Only the lowest-class of society would break that unwritten rule.   I'd still say it's a "class" issue, but it's no longer the dregs-of-society who do so.  It's sad.  Common courtesy is becoming less common.


This is 100% the total opposite of my experience seeing sporting events throughout life.  Seeing Red Sox vs Yankees at Fenway in the 80s you were likely to see drunken brawls in the bleachers, far more harsh heckling and just a much more "R rated" atmosphere.  Fenway games are like a church service in comparison today.  Same goes for Patriots, Bruins and Celtics games. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 5, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> No, that's never the "correct" attitude, and it never was the "correct" attitude until the recent entitlement years. _Me, me, me, me, me._
> 
> Not that many years ago you could go to a baseball game & even sit in the cheap bleachers with the "common folk", and if people saw you had two 8 year olds with you, they would specifically refrain from cursing or certain topics within earshot.   Only the lowest-class of society would break that unwritten rule.   I'd still say it's a "class" issue, but it's no longer the dregs-of-society who do so.  It's sad.  Common courtesy is becoming less common.



I'm a huge Devils fan but I can't agree w this take. In my childhood experience, this was not the case at all. Maybe it was different in the 40s or 50s or something, but when I see videos of the 60s and 70s you see all kinds of horrible crowd behavior, people running on the field, streakers, the 10 cent beer night type clips, snow balls being thrown, all that stuff. My personal experience was the 80s/90s. We had Devils season tickets growing up and they were not in the bleeders, usually either last few rows of lower deck or first few rows of the upper deck...and night games were NEVER a kid friendly environment pretty much anywhere you sat, except maybe down along the glass. One of the first games I went to, maybe I was 6 or 7, I remember multiple drunk adult fans screaming at full volume "f*ck you Magoo" at the ref, Mick Magoo (McGeough??). I also remember a game where something controversial happened, overtime penalty call or something like that, and the entire stadium chanted "a$$$$$$$$hooooooole, a$$$$$$$$hooooooole, a$$$$$$$$hooooooole" while pointing at the ref, over and over again and I remember thinking to myself "man, this must be funny on TV, it must just be one long <beeeeeeeeeeeeeep>!!!!" Matinees at Brendan Byrne Arena were a little more reserved, more family friendly, but not always. Ranger, Islander, and Flyer games were full of swearing between fans, fights in the stands, people pouring beer on each other, people being escorted out. They used to have a chair gurney w wheels that they would strap blacked out fans to to transport them out on, I remember watching with glee as it would bounce down the steps and the blacked out dude would bounce like Bernie in Weekend at Bernie's. My brother and I would howl with laughter. 

I also remember at one of my first Yankees games, might have been my first night game, sitting in the bleachers or high upper deck, not sure, I was in about 2nd grade, the people in the row behind us were drunk as hell and eventually got kicked out because during one of the TV timeouts, they did a striptease to the song on the PA and actually exposed themselves. It was like 3 dudes and 1 woman and I remember asking my Dad if they were rockstars because the guys all had beards and looked like the dudes on the cover of my Dad's Boston vinyl albums. My Dad was so mad, I think we left. I think we only went to matinees from that point on.

I also remember going to a game at MSG, I think it was a late afternoon matinee, with my brother and older cousins and my Dad. It was a Rangers Islanders games,. so we didn't have a dog in the fight, and we were in the bleeders, maybe 3rd to last row, and next to us were some Rangers fans probably in their 20s, drunk as hell and in front of us was an Islander dad with some kids my age or younger (6-7?) with him. I remember my Dad went to the bathroom and told my cousin Mike (he was like 12) to watch me and my brother and the Islander kids were kind of trash talking in a kid way with the drunk Ranger fans and the Ranger fans were swearing and being inappropriate in their response and the Islander Dad flipped out and stood up and started screaming and the drunkest Ranger dude stood up and PEED on the Dad. He immediately got kicked out and I am sure arrested, but I remember the kids crying because they got pee on them, and so they left too. My Dad came back a few minutes later and we were like "Dad, where have you BEEN?" and he was like "I had to take a dump, what's the big deal?..<looking around> ...hey, where is everyone??" When we told him, he basically didn't believe us until some other fans told him it was true. Then I think Marcel Dionne scored a big goal, like his 600th or 700th goal of his career and that kind of distracted everyone.

Anyway, my experience growing up was that sporting events, especially night games, were NOT kid friendly environments. But man, those memories make me laugh. To this day, I can still call up my brother and say "Hey, remember when that drunk dude peed on the Islander guy??" and then we both crack up.


----------



## Zand (Mar 5, 2020)

As recently as 10 years ago you couldn't go to a Bruins Habs game without seeing a giant brawl or two either during or after the game. People would piss on each other in the bathrooms and throw beer into stalls if they saw a Habs fan go in.

Now if you dare even cheer during a game some wine and cheeser will call security on you.


----------



## EPB (Mar 5, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> This is 100% the total opposite of my experience seeing sporting events throughout life.  Seeing Red Sox vs Yankees at Fenway in the 80s you were likely to see drunken brawls in the bleachers, far more harsh heckling and just a much more "R rated" atmosphere.  Fenway games are like a church service in comparison today.  Same goes for Patriots, Bruins and Celtics games.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


About 5 or so years ago, some friends and I got warned not to cheer for Koji Uehara too fervently as he was warning up (loved that guy). I had work to do later that day, so I had limited myself to one beer and none of us had consumed more than 2 beers either. It doesn't take much to get the ushers attention these days.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 5, 2020)

jaywbigred said:


> This is the correct attitude. Kids in a bar, totally fine (unless the parents aren't parenting, in which case, gtfo), but you have to know what you are exposing them to and be okay with it. Same goes for sporting events and rock concerts.



I agree. My kids have been hanging out in ski area bars since they were skiing. Actually they were usually in and out skiing at Pats. I never expected anyone to curb their behavior.

Also brought my oldest to a Paul McCartney(Beatles were his favorite at the time) show at Fenway when he was 10 and had to explain dope smoking at concerts to him. Did the same with my youngest at a Further concert at Meadowbrook.

Remember going to my first red sox game in '75 at 7 and some people were smoking weed behind my parents and I and my mother turned around and said "do you mind not smoking that here?"


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 5, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> I agree. My kids have been hanging out in ski area bars since they were skiing. Actually they were usually in and out skiing at Pats. I never expected anyone to curb their behavior.
> 
> Also brought my oldest to a Paul McCartney(Beatles were his favorite at the time) show at Fenway when he was 10 and had to explain dope smoking at concerts to him. Did the same with my youngest at a Further concert at Meadowbrook.
> 
> Remember going to my first red sox game in '75 at 7 and some people were smoking weed behind my parents and I and my mother turned around and said "do you mind not smoking that here?"



i may or may not have been roughed up by security and kicked out of shea stadium for smoking a joint in the last row of an empty upper deck section. 

i drove and was the only one kicked out so i had to sit in the car and wait for the game to end. it was the third inning. then the mets hit back to back to back homeruns while i listened in the car. 

i'm glad i didnt get handed over to nypd. they just threatened me and pushed me around in the service elevator and then left me on the curb.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 5, 2020)

I have a friend who's father used to drive to bars and leave him in the car while he went in to drink. Is it better to bring him in?


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 5, 2020)

Bear Den @ Burke

/thread


----------



## NYDB (Mar 5, 2020)

The bar at suicide six is classic


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 5, 2020)

ceo said:


> The Bag, Sugarloaf (I haven't been to Widowmaker since they remodeled it)
> Cannonball Pub, Cannon
> General Stark's, MRG
> 
> Cafe 4080 at Cannon gets an honorable mention, for making Cannon the only 4000 Footer where you can have a beer on tap at the summit.



Widowmaker is basically a nightclub, but the bag is a cool low ceiling tight spot.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 5, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> Widowmaker is basically a nightclub, but the bag is a cool low ceiling tight spot.



Not a fan of either.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 5, 2020)

Call me crazy but always enjoyed my time at Bousquet's Tamarack Lounge. Ski Bum/local vibe with an urban/blue collar flavor. Beer selection is decent and you can order "Fry The Freezer."


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 5, 2020)

Long closed, but the bar at Klein Innsbruck in Franklin, MA was off the rails in the late 70' early 80's high school and college days. ID, what's that?  Never got much skiing in. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 6, 2020)

WoodCore said:


> Call me crazy but always enjoyed my time at Bousquet's Tamarack Lounge. Ski Bum/local vibe with an urban/blue collar flavor. Beer selection is decent and you can order "Fry The Freezer."



What the heck is that? A little bit of everything foodwise?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 6, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Long closed, but the bar at Klein Innsbruck in Franklin, MA was off the rails in the late 70' early 80's high school and college days. ID, what's that?  Never got much skiing in.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



Wow, finally someone else who skied Klein Innsbruck. We went a bunch 84-86 if we didn't end up at Wachusetts or up in VT. It was a cool little place, and the lift lines weren't as bad as at Yagoo Valley weeknights.

Middle 80's was great in VT. The drinking age was still 18 when it was 21 everywhere else, so while the Elders were all scattered between Cannon and Bretton Woods, all of us 16-20 year olds used to pile in and head up to Burke instead, and end up closing down the Bear's Den, and whatever the bar in the Sherburne Base was called... Lots of pitchers consumed at the Bear's Den for sure!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 6, 2020)

The best base area bar for me is the trunk of my car. 

Much better beer, I control the tunes and there are usually a few like minded people in the lot to socialize with. 

Although Tom’s Loft does get a vote from me. Love that place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (Mar 6, 2020)

You guys have covered most of the places I like.  The Base Box - MRG is my standard for cool Retro left as it was kind of place.  I like the Matterhorn or "The Griz" as my people call it at Sunday River.
For out west I like the Cham at Squaw Valley.  You never know who you will see in there.  Good outside place in the spring, great bar upstairs with all kinds of old memorabilia.


----------



## skiur (Mar 6, 2020)

The top of Killington access road on a sunny Saturday in April or May.


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 6, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Wow, finally someone else who skied Klein Innsbruck. We went a bunch 84-86 if we didn't end up at Wachusetts or up in VT. It was a cool little place, and the lift lines weren't as bad as at Yagoo Valley weeknights.
> 
> Middle 80's was great in VT. The drinking age was still 18 when it was 21 everywhere else, so while the Elders were all scattered between Cannon and Bretton Woods, all of us 16-20 year olds used to pile in and head up to Burke instead, and end up closing down the Bear's Den, and whatever the bar in the Sherburne Base was called... Lots of pitchers consumed at the Bear's Den for sure!
> 
> [emoji106]


Franklin, Mass? There is 1000% no mountain there that I have ever heard of and no elevation even exists. 

19-20: 21 days


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 6, 2020)

HD333 said:


> The best base area bar for me is the trunk of my car.
> 
> Much better beer, I control the tunes and there are usually a few like minded people in the lot to socialize with.
> 
> ...



I know it was not the point of this thread, but I love this sentiment.


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 6, 2020)

HD333 said:


> The best base area bar for me is the trunk of my car.
> 
> Much better beer, I control the tunes and there are usually a few like minded people in the lot to socialize with.
> 
> ...


Why go back to you car? Bring a back and drink on the lifts. 

19-20: 21 days


----------



## Razor (Mar 6, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> Franklin, Mass? There is 1000% no mountain there that I have ever heard of and no elevation even exists.
> 
> 19-20: 21 days




Wrong.  I skied at Klein Innsbruck way back in the day.  It was a few miles off 495.  The King St. exit maybe?


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 6, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> Franklin, Mass? There is 1000% no mountain there that I have ever heard of and no elevation even exists.
> 
> 19-20: 21 days


Well, right and wrong. It was a hill, not a mountain.  But the ski area certainly existed, all 200 or so vertical feet, and it was fun. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 6, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Wow, finally someone else who skied Klein Innsbruck. We went a bunch 84-86 if we didn't end up at Wachusetts or up in VT. It was a cool little place, and the lift lines weren't as bad as at Yagoo Valley weeknights.
> 
> Middle 80's was great in VT. The drinking age was still 18 when it was 21 everywhere else, so while the Elders were all scattered between Cannon and Bretton Woods, all of us 16-20 year olds used to pile in and head up to Burke instead, and end up closing down the Bear's Den, and whatever the bar in the Sherburne Base was called... Lots of pitchers consumed at the Bear's Den for sure!
> 
> [emoji106]


I remember several ski trips to VT as well for the 18 age limit. CT as well. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 6, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Well, right and wrong. It was a hill, not a mountain.  But the ski area certainly existed, all 200 or so vertical feet, and it was fun.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



http://www.nelsap.org/ma/klein.html


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 6, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> Franklin, Mass? There is 1000% no mountain there that I have ever heard of and no elevation even exists.
> 
> 19-20: 21 days



Long since gone NELSAP

http://www.nelsap.org/ma/klein.html


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> I remember several ski trips to VT as well for the 18 age limit. CT as well.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



I was grandfathered in Vt. Birthdate cutoff was like June 1st of 68. My birthday was March. A lot of my friends didn’t make the cut 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## HD333 (Mar 6, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> Why go back to you car? Bring a back and drink on the lifts.
> 
> 19-20: 21 days



90% of the time if I crack a beer my boots are off. 

I just don’t enjoy skiing/riding while or after drinking.  

It’s a self set rule I’ve pretty much always followed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Mar 6, 2020)

Not base..in town...Stowe Public House. More kinds of beer than anywhere I know. And good cheese..always need good cheese.


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 6, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Not base..in town...Stowe Public House. More kinds of beer than anywhere I know. And good cheese..always need good cheese.



Ha! Skiing Bolton on Sunday and was thinking of stopping by this place.


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 6, 2020)

Wild to think there was even a ski hill in Franklin. I live 2 towns over and have never heard anything of it ever existing. 

Even at 200ft i wish it was still there just to check it out.


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm pretty sure its still there, you just have to go and find it! There might be houses there now, but if its woods, I bet you can find the trails and even lift equipment in the woods. Relics from Satins Ridge are still in place in Collinsville, CT.





Icecoastmatt said:


> Wild to think there was even a ski hill in Franklin. I live 2 towns over and have never heard anything of it ever existing.
> 
> Even at 200ft i wish it was still there just to check it out.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 6, 2020)

Shredmonkey254 said:


> I'm pretty sure its still there, you just have to go and find it! There might be houses there now, but if its woods, I bet you can find the trails and even lift equipment in the woods. Relics from Satins Ridge are still in place in Collinsville, CT.




https://www.newenglandskihistory.com/Massachusetts/kleininnsbruck.php


----------



## mister moose (Mar 6, 2020)

Shredmonkey254 said:


> Relics from Satins Ridge are still in place in Collinsville, CT.


Yeah, it's called Ski Sundown, open this weekend (?)  Maybe you're thinking of the old Canton Ski Club?



Back to topic,



Not like any other Fiddlehead, not even 2nd Fiddle, (way better) and on tap right now at Sushi Yoshi, Killington.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 6, 2020)

I was a jr patroller @ Klein Innsbruck in 1993-94 (10th grade). I took my medical course there in the spring of 93 and passed the practicum in June 93 at Wachusset. In fact, the day of my exam the Coppertop lounge area still had all the presentations up for the “big expansion” Wawa had recently announced. The one that took ten years and was a shell of the original proposal, but I digress.

Klein Innsbruck had 2 Hall doubles. We usually ran the one on lookers left. One of the other patrollers was a high school soccer teammate. I later dated a girl whose brother and father were also both patrollers. 

It’s base area was a lot smaller than say, Yawgoo Valley, which I live ten minutes from now. Actually KI’s vertical was actually bit bigger than Yawgoo’s true vert IIRC. But yes, Klein’s had a restaurant and lounge called “Rumplestiltsken’s” that was always busy. 

I went to high school with a granddaughter or grandniece of the owner, Stanley. He screamed at me one day for a good ten minutes because I ignored a pair of goggles on the ground. I’m a patroller not lost and found, no?  Wrong answer, it turns out.

KI closed 20 years ago and they blasted / graded out a lot of the hill (Oak Hill on a USGS topographic map). I can’t imagine there’s anything left since the whole base area was razed and became senior housing.

I’d you want to see where it was, take 495 to exit 16 (King St) and head towards Woonsocket. KI was about 3 or 4 miles down on the left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Mar 6, 2020)

The Sneak said:


> I was a jr patroller @ Klein Innsbruck in 1993-94 (10th grade). I took my medical course there in the spring of 93 and passed the practicum in June 93 at Wachusset. In fact, the day of my exam the Coppertop lounge area still had all the presentations up for the “big expansion” Wawa had recently announced. The one that took ten years and was a shell of the original proposal, but I digress.
> 
> Klein Innsbruck had 2 Hall doubles. We usually ran the one on lookers left. One of the other patrollers was a high school soccer teammate. I later dated a girl whose brother and father were also both patrollers.
> 
> ...



I always like reading people's personal experiences at small defunct little places. 

Anyone here ever ski at the amesbury ski hill aka Atlantic forest back in the day? Some of my early turns went down there. We like it better than Bradford as it had a bit more pitch.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2020)

snoseek said:


> I always like reading people's personal experiences at small defunct little places.
> 
> Anyone here ever ski at the amesbury ski hill aka Atlantic forest back in the day? Some of my early turns went down there. We like it better than Bradford as it had a bit more pitch.



Is that the one right on 495?


----------



## snoseek (Mar 6, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Is that the one right on 495?



No that's a snow tubing place. This one is on an obscure road in the newton nh/south hampton/amesbury area. It was all surface lifts and really just a big open area. For me it was like 15 minutes of back roads so it was easy to score a ride. Tiny but fun.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2020)

I skied Klein Innsbruck once in either 90 or 91... Classical old, small, local New England area. Had some old school Larchmont snow guns as I recall

As for the original topic... I added the Cannonball pub at Cannon to my ski area bar list today....

Really liked it! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 6, 2020)

mister moose said:


> Yeah, it's called Ski Sundown, open this weekend (?)  Maybe you're thinking of the old Canton Ski Club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sushi Yoshi is great

19-20: 25 days


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Mar 7, 2020)

Right you are, it was the Canton Ski Club that I explored.

On topic, but off mountain, I always liked the Belfry down the road from Jay Peak. And for a ski restaurant, there was Zac's on the Rocks which was a dining experience with illegible menus, wading thru the stuff hanging from the ceiling and Zac dressed like a wizard - a real crazy place. Miss that!


mister moose said:


> Yeah, it's called Ski Sundown, open this weekend (?)  Maybe you're thinking of the old Canton Ski Club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2020)

Zac's was great.  Every time there was memorable. What a character 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## puckoach (Mar 7, 2020)

The Sneak said:


> Klein Innsbruck in 1993-94
> 
> Klein Innsbruck had 2 Hall doubles.
> Actually KI’s vertical was actually bit bigger than Yawgoo’s true vert IIRC. But yes, Klein’s had a restaurant and lounge called “Rumplestiltsken’s” that was always busy.
> ...


To the threads topic.

This was an outstanding bar during 70's and onward.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 7, 2020)

snoseek said:


> No that's a snow tubing place. This one is on an obscure road in the newton nh/south hampton/amesbury area. It was all surface lifts and really just a big open area. For me it was like 15 minutes of back roads so it was easy to score a ride. Tiny but fun.



It used to be a ski area as well.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ceo (Mar 7, 2020)

I drive past the site of the place in Amesbury semi-regularly. Used to be you could see the remains of what I'm pretty sure was a detachable Poma, but that's long since gone and the top of the hill has been developed.


----------



## EPB (Mar 8, 2020)

This one arguably shouldn't count, but I've always enjoyed the shovel handle at Black Mountain. It's across the parking lot from the lodge and opens at 4 when the lifts stop.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> This one arguably shouldn't count, but I've always enjoyed the shovel handle at Black Mountain. It's across the parking lot from the lodge and opens at 4 when the lifts stop.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app



Love that place but it’s barely ever open.


----------



## EPB (Mar 8, 2020)

Edd said:


> Love that place but it’s barely ever open.


Yeah they close it a lot for weddings come to think of it. I might remember it being on a 3-4 day a week schedule too.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Mar 8, 2020)

HD333 said:


> The best base area bar for me is the trunk of my car.
> 
> Much better beer, I control the tunes and there are usually a few like minded people in the lot to socialize with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I go with above.  Not a bar person, but usually appreciate it when a hill empties around 2:30 PM because everyone else is heading in to the bar.
PS:  most famous slopeside bar in the mid-Atlantic is the Foggy Goggle at Seven Springs, PA.  Must admit it draws a fun crowd on a Sunday when the Steelers are winning.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 9, 2020)

Edd said:


> Love that place but it’s barely ever open.



+1.  Check the website to see when they're having bands to determine if they're closed for a wedding or not....


----------

